# Who is your favorite in the Fellowship and why?



## Tulkas (Oct 16, 2001)

*Favorite Charechter of Fellowship*

I like Gandalf simply because he's the smartest and most powerful. He also fought the balrog so the rest of the fellowship could get away.

*Various threads asking this same question have been merged into one.

Gothmog*


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 16, 2001)

I voted for Sam, I think that there is more to that one than shows on the first reading. He was also the most tenacious of the Fellowship and the one that took the darkest road.

And what's so good about Gandalf?? Going around beating up on poor defenceless Balrogs who are just minding their own buisness!!!


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 16, 2001)

Behold, for I voted for gandalf. I don't really like Frodo, but, oh no. Legolas and Gimli! Should have voted for one of them. Oh well.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 17, 2001)

To bad you can't vote on two.. I'd choosen Legolas and Gimli..


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 17, 2001)

Yeah, as would I. I am just quite angered that more wasn't said of them during the last book in LoTR.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 17, 2001)

There should be a chapter about them!  And I'd like to know more what happened to them after the war of the ring.


----------



## Chippy (Oct 19, 2001)

same....for i picked legolas...it seems that they r the most popular.....in most books and movies, it is normally the main charator or the evil one..but i guess there r alot of people to choose from..


----------



## Aerin (Oct 20, 2001)

I had a hard time choosing between Gimli, Legolas, Merry, and Pippin. I like all four of those characters, not only what kind of fighting style they had, but their personality quirks. Merry and Pippin, through the darkest time in their lives, were still able to crack a joke and get a smile. Legolas and Gimli, they were complete opposites, yet they became the best of friends. 
It's funny, my literature teacher is having the class read To Kill a Mockingbird , and a couple of girls in the class have gotten in trouble for reading ahead! My teacher is absolutely hooked on "literary themes"; setting, irony, characters, etc. If you have ever read Of Mice and Men , then you will understand my difficulty in finding irony in that book. I don't even want to bring up the subject of LOTR with her, for fear that she would get mad at me for reading the whole book at one time!


----------



## Beorn (Oct 20, 2001)

Aerin, me too...We haven't gotten to _To Kill a Mockingbird_ yet, but we will. We have four projects at once in her class, we are reading more than one book at a time, and we never discuss what we like or dislike, but the settings, etc...


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 21, 2001)

Good book. I've read it three times against my will. I can be forced to read things and still enjoy them.... I don't usually have to time to read anything other than fantasy _voluntarily_ these days!

Hell, I like the whole Company. Legolas has to get my vote, though, I always love Elves the best.


----------



## Chippy (Oct 21, 2001)

i have watched the movie (To Kill a Mockingbird)..it is ok..


----------



## tookish-girl (Oct 21, 2001)

*Pippin!!!!!!*

Pippin is the best character, I think, he's very funny and although puts the Fellowship at severe risk in Moria he still is really clever in setting the trail for Aragorn and the others to find him and Merry and besides he's just cool!


----------



## Kraas (Oct 21, 2001)

I vote for Sam. I mean, his importance is second only to Gandalf, and he took the hardest way possible with Frodo, and kept Frodo's spirits up throughout the journey, until they reached Orodruin. And he gets the least respect of all! They didn't even deign to mention his name in the Silmarillion. They told of Frodo, but if Frodo had his way, he would have taken the Ring for himself.


----------



## Berlog (Oct 21, 2001)

*Gimli*

Gimli is one character that I particularly like. He is harsh, stern and most of all selflessly loyal.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 21, 2001)

*sam*

His loyalty to mister frodo amazed truly he was the best.


----------



## Stormcrow (Oct 21, 2001)

<------Newbie to these forums






I voted for Gandalf, simply because i think he's the best charachter in the Fellowship. No particular reason.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 21, 2001)

Welcome! 

I voted for Pippin, because he's funny.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 21, 2001)

Welcome


----------



## Kementari (Oct 21, 2001)

Welcome! 

Aragorn rules!!!


----------



## Stormcrow (Oct 21, 2001)

I am severly annoyed. I was just downloading the 17.8Mb version of the LOTR theatre trailer, on a 56k modem. It got to 99%, and then it froze. I Ctrl-Alt-Deleted, and it had [Not Responding]. An hour and a half wasted.





AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 21, 2001)

I know how it feels. thta is why I don't bother to download anything for the movie. i haven't even seen one trailer. So that when i see it i will be surprised by every moment. Welcome.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Oct 21, 2001)

I feel for you, my computer does things like that all the time too. Welcome to the forum Stormcrow!


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 22, 2001)

Ooh, unlucky blast there, Stormcrow!  
Welcome to the forum, have a great time.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 22, 2001)

Welcome!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 22, 2001)

Hi,Salve,welcome, and bonjur


----------



## Telchar (Oct 23, 2001)

*Stormcrow & Berlog*

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 23, 2001)

every one vote for sam!


----------



## Chippy (Oct 24, 2001)

Dengen how can u survive not seeing the trailers...i would die without them..i just sit there watching them...i guess if i didn't see them and i couldn't, i wouldn't really die cause i wouldn't know what i would be missing


----------



## LotR_Girl (Oct 24, 2001)

Legolas RULES!!! 
I voted 4 Legolas coz he is...I dunno...he seems like normal person...hmmmm...Anyway,he's cute,but I just HATE Orlando Bloom (OK,he's got nice name at least...)


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 24, 2001)

hmph, Orlando Bloom is soooo cute! I just got the lotr calender and his picture is my fave, how dare you LOTR_girl!


----------



## TanisHalf-Elven (Oct 24, 2001)

Ahh, my first post here. I chose Gimili, because he seemed to provide a lot of humor to the Tale. I have also always liked dwarves, tricky and strong, what better combination? I do have to admit, though, that Sam was the bravest and most strong-willed of the Fellowship.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 24, 2001)

Welcome 

Tanis...wher'd you get that name?


----------



## TanisHalf-Elven (Oct 24, 2001)

Nice to meet you Mike B. Actually, it was the name of one of the characters from a book I read in the Dragonlance series. I liked the name and decided to use it here.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 24, 2001)

welcome tanis, to our fine little boards.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Oct 24, 2001)

Welcome Tanis!


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 24, 2001)

Welcome Tanis!

You wouldn't be a Baldur's Gate fan by any chance?


----------



## Talierin (Oct 24, 2001)

Welcome! Your name reminds me of a name I read in another book. It was Taranis.


----------



## TanisHalf-Elven (Oct 24, 2001)

Boy, I thank you all for your warm welcom. (In response to Greymantle) Actually I just got Baldur's Gate II Shadows of Amn recently and have played The original before. They are awesome games, so many choices and ways to play the same game. The games seem totally different when you play with a "good" or "evil" character. Sorry for rambling on about that and once again I would like to thank you all... Oh! Remember Vote 4 Gimili!


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 24, 2001)

Oh, okay... I was wondering because I used to frequent a forum focused on those games, and there was someone there with the same SN as you. Just wondering.
Yes, they're tremendous games. Definately the best comp RGPs out there (IMO). I never could play evil characters, it's just not possible for me. I can't make myself do bad stuff...lol! The closest I got was CN, even though my char still did mostly good stuff-- at level 29 no one was telling me what to do! Hurry up and finish SoA so you can play ToB...they both rock.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 25, 2001)

Welcome Tanis! 
You know, I've noticed that people always never use your full nickname here. Mine is pretty simple and short, but I'm still called Ponty! 
Other examples are Tal, Kem, Grey, Dengen, Rose, Tar, etc.
Mike B., you have the simplest name on the board, and for that I congratulate you!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 25, 2001)

Welcome tanis,
tanis was a city in raiders of the lost arc were the lost arc was..it tink


----------



## Chippy (Oct 26, 2001)

I thought i'd have the simplest name..Chippy...i know, it is really pathetic....well i couldn't think of a name ...and while a was deciding i was eating a packet of chips (fries)..and whala my name..i want to change it..but i can't think of a decent name...


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 26, 2001)

It's not bad, nice 'n' perky. 
And anyway, your nickname can be shortened to 'Chip'. What can 'Mike' be shortened to?


----------



## Hein (Oct 26, 2001)

Definately Sam for his devotion towards Frodo. The most loyal one of all the characters.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 26, 2001)

go hein! hey chip is the name of my puppy!


----------



## Talierin (Oct 26, 2001)

I like Chippy. It fits you, you're always cheerful!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 26, 2001)

i agree tal.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 26, 2001)

Chippy is pretty good...No one calls me Mike that I know, except on here, and I don't quite know half of you half as well as I should...I'm usually just called by my last name...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 26, 2001)

you stole that from bilbo!


----------



## Beorn (Oct 26, 2001)

Maybe I did...hehe...The Tolkien Troupe in my school (I just thought of that name just now...) includes me and two friends. Every other day my English teacher puts a quote up on the board. We're on a quest to put up all Tolkien quotes for the rest of the year...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 26, 2001)

sweet!


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 26, 2001)

little chippy chiperson from chipsville! I like Aragorn best, though they all taste nice!


----------



## Kementari (Oct 26, 2001)

I hope this doesn't sound mean, but I have a parakeet named Chippy...........


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 26, 2001)

Lol!


----------



## Chippy (Oct 27, 2001)

don't worry ..i am not going to kill u ...

Tal ...am i always cheerful..???


----------



## Telchar (Oct 27, 2001)

One question.. What is a parakeet?


----------



## Chippy (Oct 27, 2001)

it is a bird ...colourful i think


----------



## Telchar (Oct 27, 2001)

Ok. I though it might be a parrot or something like that..


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 27, 2001)

I voted for Aragorn because he's such a noble character. However, the wisdom and humour of Gandalf is impressive as well.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 27, 2001)

A parakeet, _Melopsittacus undulatus_, is a small parrot that is mainly colored in yellow and green. They are from Australia, so Chippy, you might know them. They are often called Budgerigars or Budgies. Their name comes from an Aboriginal word that roughly tranlastes to "Good bird."

There are many mutations of Parakeets. There are white ones, blue ones, teal ones, green, and yellow ones. There are ones that have spots of each color all over them. There are some that have beautiful shades of blue. There are still some that are white, and have patches of blue on their back.

They're about 5 inches long from head to tail...


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 27, 2001)

*Blinks*


----------



## Beorn (Oct 27, 2001)

Oh, I figured everyone had gotten up and left the lecture hall...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 27, 2001)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
*tar makes loud snore*
oh who what,ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Talierin (Oct 28, 2001)

Yes, Chippy, you're always chipper! (pardon the pun!)\

Here's the parakeet question answered in layman's terms: A parakeet, or Bugie, is a small parrot. They come in Blue, Green, Yellow, or Whitish.


----------



## Chippy (Oct 28, 2001)

correct mike and tal....

and mike did u look it up in the dictionary


----------



## Zulithe (Oct 28, 2001)

I voted Sam, he's my favorite and has a lot of admirable qualities.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 28, 2001)

wahoo, you voted for dear old sam he's the best with all the gaffer quotes.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 28, 2001)

I only looked up the Genus Species (Melopsittacus undulatus) part. Everything else I knew....


----------



## Telchar (Oct 29, 2001)

Now i know what it is.. The norwegian name is kind of like the latin; undulat..


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 29, 2001)

It's undulaatti in Finnish..


----------



## Zulithe (Oct 29, 2001)

So many votes for Legolas! I wonder why? Personally I didn't find him all that interesting


----------



## grimawormtongue (Oct 29, 2001)

My favorite character was Boromir, because he seemed the most human. He fell to the power of the Ring but in the end gave his life to help destroy it. Also he was very noble but a bit arrogant.


----------



## Tulkas (Oct 29, 2001)

Grima, I don't think you voted because I don't see any votes for Borimir.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Zulithe _
> *So many votes for Legolas! I wonder why? Personally I didn't find him all that interesting *



I don't see the attraction either...........

I voted for Pippin, because he's funny.


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 29, 2001)

All of a sudden there was a whole lot of description of LEgolas on the plains of Rohan in TT...cool stuff. He also shot down the Nazgul and found the way off Caradhras...


----------



## Mithrandir (Oct 30, 2001)

Hi Everyone. I am new and figured this was a good place to start. I voted Gandalf, because, well.... look @ my name. No but seriously, I would say he is the most mysterious and smartest, plus his magic just plain out kicks butt.


----------



## Merry (Oct 30, 2001)

I have voted for Sam again as he showed courage and strength when others would have crumbled under the pressure. For a simple farmer boy, he showed great loyalty and honour and bravery. 

Yes he was a bit annoying at times but who else would have challenged Faramir when his master was in danger, who else would have given half his rations away to Frodo to ensure that he was able to survive and complete the mission? Who else would have picked up a dying friend to carry him up the feet of mount doom and nurse him when ill? 
All of the fellowship were brave but Sam certainly leads the way.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 30, 2001)

Welcome Mithrandir!


----------



## Merry (Oct 30, 2001)

Oops, I forgot.....Hi Mithrandir, welcome to the fun!

(Sorry)


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 30, 2001)

whats wrong with Sam! His loyalty was amazing i even wrote something aout him,

Sam was a hobbit 
a merry old hobbit 
in the shire 
wild and free

But in the blink of an eye
off in a flash
he went south 
to mordor anyway

Through Peril and ease
he made his way south
strong and loyal
and most devout

He kept a high head
in the midst of disaster
He kept a low profile
in his deeds done so well

His legend lives on 
to the end
as Sam the fool
Sam the rash
Sam the invincible,
I think thats the one

His song can be heard
his tale can be told
his heart can be seen 
in a land far away

thats way everyone should vote for sam!

one (or many more reasons to vote sam!


----------



## Tulkas (Oct 30, 2001)

Hey! Nice poem.


----------



## Sting99 (Oct 30, 2001)

I LOVEEEEEEEEEE GANDALF! He is simply the best. Hes got the most power, he is wise, almost everyone(minus the dark forces of Sauron)like him. He has great fireworks, and sacrificed himself to the Balrog so the Fellowship could get away. And if this isn't enough, he has one of the greatest swords in all of the Fantasy Genra, Glamdring:The FoeHammer.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 30, 2001)

thanks tulkas, hey um sting99 were you on the old board.


----------



## LOTRF (Nov 1, 2001)

I like Legolas and Gandalf. Pippin is my favorit hobbit he's so funny
I voted for Gandalf.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Nov 3, 2001)

*poor sam!*

Poor sam!

no one likes him!


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Nov 3, 2001)

no no! no one likes Frodo or Merry! But I am glad to see Legolas up there. legolas was the best character, I have to say, though I know I have already said that.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Nov 3, 2001)

actully boromir is the most hated. Legolas is really cool (also cute but...)


----------



## The Mormegil (Nov 7, 2001)

Frodo recieves my vote. He sacrificed everything and is the true hero.


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 12, 2001)

Yes, although Boromir takes the blame for making Frodo run, it wasn't his fault. No man (or anything for that matter) can resist the power of The Ring. I admire Boromir. He's a true patriot to Minas Tirith. But I voted for Gandalf.


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 12, 2001)

I was just looking at how many people looked at this and it was around 750. Then I saw there were only 38 votes.

Come on people! Vote! Vote! Vote!

But seriously, if you can't decide who your favorite person is, just pick someone. The more votes the better.


----------



## Beorn (Nov 12, 2001)

Everytime someone comes onto this thread to read what has been posted, one person view the page. Then, there are guests. That's why there are so few votes compared to views


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 12, 2001)

So you mean if you were to click on this tread 20 times it would add 20 views to the list?


----------



## Beorn (Nov 12, 2001)

Yup, I just clicked this thread 5 times....and lo and behold, 5 new views came up


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 13, 2001)

Now that's a view i have never heard before. Was Gollum sent by Iluvatar himself??? Something to think about.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 13, 2001)

Hmm, I don't think so. Iluvatar pretty much left the creation business to the Valar, in M-e at least. I think that perhaps Melkor might have somehow seeped some of his evil power through the Void, and thus influenced Gollum: but Gollum is only a hobbit, even if he is corrupted and grown strong on evil, so any magic of Melkor's would affect him quite drastically, and that may be why he fell. That is amazingly far-fetched, but it's a thought.. And so is Gollum being sent by Eru! And why would Iluvatar care about M-e, when even the Valar did not? He also probably wouldn't send something that is so easily corrupted; Gollum saw and 'heard' the Ring, so he killed Deagol. I find it hard to believe that the Creator would send a killer into Arda!


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 13, 2001)

Well, once we get into Eru, we have to stop thinking in "legendary" terms and go straight to theological philosophy. From what I've seen of Tolkien's Isluvatar, I think we can safely say that he didn't just wake up one morning and say "Hmmm, I think I'll send Gollum to make some trouble then inadvertently save the world." As we are told in the first part of the published Sil (The Ainualoephidfhidshfa or whatever it's called-- sorry, don't have my book here!), that though the Ainur created Arda and the Valar formed it, there were parts of the great mystery that were Eru's alone. The Valar could not see all that was to come, or could they understand it. It's my opinion that they did not know the outcome of the war of the Ring. Therefore, presumably, these events were set down by Iluvatar to a greater or lesser extent before the beginning of time. If we think this way, then Gollum could well be considered Eru's instrument, but in a much lesser (or at least 'lesser' in appearance) way then we might orginally consider.


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 13, 2001)

I see that nobody voted for Merry of Boromir. I'm disapointed. I voted for Gandalf, but I still considered them. I hope that others had them in close 2nds otherwise Merry really got the can.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 13, 2001)

Are you thinking of predestination Grey?

*Therefore, presumably, these events were set down by Iluvatar to a greater or lesser extent before the beginning of time.* 

I would think that just like Jehovah-God, that though all ends can be seen by the Creator, Eru made all beings with the power of choice and did not design them. All the events of LoTR occured due to the rebellion of Melkor. Melkor was free to choose, free to deceive Sauron and many other Maia and establish his kingdom on ME.
Sauron was responsible for all the rest.

I think all of LoTR points and re-emphasises choice and the freedom to choose it. Frodo chose to carry the ring, Galadriel and Gandalf chose not to wield it..Boromir nearly messed it up by trying to take the ring by force...and Gollum's lust and choice to follow the fellowship set him up to try to take the ring by force and fall into the Cracks of Doom.

I don't think it was all some sort of pre-Arda design by Eru.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Nov 14, 2001)

Those are all really good points Thorin. Yeah kinda like it.


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 14, 2001)

Yea I don't think that the whole thing was guided by a powerful source. Illuvatar kind of left most issuses of the wourld to the Valar. The only time I can remember that Illuvatar interfered with the world was when he destroyed Numenor.


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 20, 2001)

Now that I think of it LEGOLAS23 there may be some predestination. One may think at first by reading those certain quotes. But I think that has something to do with Gandalf's foresight. But now we get into the question of fate. That however does not have anything to do with LOTR. As usual, I could go on for hours without end. However, I feel it is best to stay on the subject of LOTR and to not go on with endless philosiphy.


I see what you mean, LEGOLAS23, when you ssay you think too much. I'm beginning to catch your disease!


----------



## Gilraen (Nov 22, 2001)

Erm, I was the only one who voted for Boromir? 

I know that he tried to take the ring from its bearer and consistently failed to see the bigger picture of the quest because he was so wrapped up in the welfare of gondor but he wasn't fundamentally bad. 

I thought his vulnerabilty was an interesting contrast to his strength of body; and tolkein revealed a lot more about boromir as a person than he did about the other members of the fellowship (except frodo and sam of course). I feel as if I knew him...


----------



## TGC (Nov 22, 2001)

i vote legolas
who else voted for good ol Legolas


----------



## Theif (Nov 27, 2001)

I voted for Frodo, I've always liked him best. But I also like Sam, Legolas and Gandalf. I was surprised no-one voted for Merry - whats wrong with Merry?! He's nearly as good as Pippin, except he didn't throw that stone (or should I say skeleton?) in the well in Moria.


----------



## Merry (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tulkas _
> *I see that nobody voted for Merry of Boromir. I'm disapointed. I voted for Gandalf, but I still considered them. I hope that others had them in close 2nds otherwise Merry really got the can. *




SOMEONE VOTE FOR MERRY OR I'LL BL**DY WELL SULK!


----------



## Swetdawg (Nov 27, 2001)

*Aragorn rocks!*

New to the boards here...came trolling cuz of great interest in the new movie.

Just started FOTR for the fourth time and have always been an Aragorn fan. Dude is mysterious, fearless, and wise as a wizard.


----------



## Telchar (Nov 27, 2001)

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum Swetdawg! 
Enjoy your stay and don't be afraid of participating in discussions!


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gilraen _
> *Erm, I was the only one who voted for Boromir?
> 
> I know that he tried to take the ring from its bearer and consistently failed to see the bigger picture of the quest because he was so wrapped up in the welfare of gondor but he wasn't fundamentally bad.
> ...





Well done! I was hoping somebody would vote for him! Now Merry is the only one left without a vote.

Come on guys! Remember that Merry killed Lord of the Nazgul. Don't be afraid to vote for Merry.


----------



## Evenstar (Nov 28, 2001)

Tar-Ancalime this is a little late but great poem! I voted for Gandalf and need to stick with it. He's the wisest in the fellowship and perhaps the whole ME and what can I say I love him! I'm sorry but although Boromir is an good character he doesn't have the strength the other characters have if only because he is merely human. I also didn't like tht he attacked Frodo even if there was nothing he could do to stop himself. Oh and if I'm not mistaken isn't Aaragorn human also? Does the royal blood in him give him the ability to resist the power of the ring?


----------



## Merry (Nov 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tulkas _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Vote Merry!! He is a champion!

Please......

*prostrates himself on the floor, begging for votes*


----------



## Tulkas (Dec 1, 2001)

Well how about those that have already voted? Where would you rank Merry?

I would go:

1. Gandalf
2. Aragorn
3. Gimli
4. Boromir
5. Merry
6. Pippin
7. Frodo
8. Sam
9. Legolas

All of the hobbits are kind of a tie with exception of Merry whom I favor for some reason.


----------



## celeste-jo (Dec 1, 2001)

Aragorn 

Aragorn is humble yet with courage and honor to fill the entire middle earth. If I could vote for two, I would vote for Sam. We should all be just as fiercely loyal and strong as the beloved hobbit.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 2, 2001)

*holds big sign up stating 
Pick Samwise Gamgee for # 1 character!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11*


----------



## TGC (Dec 3, 2001)

Sam is indeed a good choice, but how come? It's cool to be able to find out what others who read the book think about the book.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 3, 2001)

TGC- I admire Sam greatly for his nobleness,his humorous hobbit sense, his exteme and great loyalty to frodo, what else he was willing to walk right into Mordor, 'without even a handkercheif' in his pocket if Mr. Frodo went.


----------



## menchu (Dec 4, 2001)

So Tar-Ancalime is another Sam "fan"?? Great!!!  He's my fave too. I don't know how many threads I have said it in, there just keep coming up new ones about the same thing!

SAM rules!!!!

P.S. WELCOME to all those members I didn't bump into before!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 4, 2001)

you go Menchu!!!!!!!


----------



## tookish-girl (Dec 4, 2001)

Noooooooooooooooo, why has the Pippin Took count gone down? Or has everyone just been voting for someone else? Vote for the Tookish One! He's a liability! 

PIPPIN FOR PRESIDENT!!! 

(My fonts bigger than your font, menchu!)


----------



## Talierin (Dec 4, 2001)

here here Tookish! Pippin is my fave too!


----------



## Courtney (Dec 4, 2001)

I like Sam the best because he sings a song about oliphaunts, and he is the only one that very willingly gave up the ring when he gave it back to frodo.


----------



## LOTRF (Dec 4, 2001)

I like all the hobbits in the fellow ship but Pippin is my favorit


----------



## Tulkas (Dec 4, 2001)

...and Gandalf destoryes them all with a deadly curse!




BTW, why are there no votes for Merry!?!


----------



## Jorg (Dec 5, 2001)

Gandalf. He fought to the end....


----------



## tookish-girl (Dec 5, 2001)

Hang on, great point, Tulkas.
Why aren't their any votes for Merry, especially as we have Merry here on the board!

Did you forget to actually vote, Merry?!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 5, 2001)

Sam fans, get more votes for Sam Gamgee


----------



## Merry (Dec 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *Hang on, great point, Tulkas.
> Why aren't their any votes for Merry, especially as we have Merry here on the board!
> 
> Did you forget to actually vote, Merry?! *



I think I voted for Sam (can't remember now). I know I am called Merry but I still feel that Sam is a true hero. I just didn't fancy being called Sam on the forum!!

MORE VOTES FOR MERRY PLEASE!!!


----------



## Ståle (Dec 6, 2001)

Set me up for Merry.

He always was my favorite. Especially after helping Eowyn in slaying Lord of the Nazgul.


----------



## Eowyn's Sister (Dec 6, 2001)

*What, No Women?*

Did you deliberately leave out listing any women characters, or are we so inconsequential that you didn't think anybody would notice?

Except for her silly infatuation with Aragorn, Eowyn is the best role model for a girl in current literature. She's brave, strong, and unwilling to sit home knitting and waiting for the men to save the world, and she does everything she can to help her uncle when all the men are off at the wars.

Arwen, in the book, is the middle earth version of a soccer mom. Boring in the extreme, and the girl that Mom wants her daughters to grow up to be.

Eowyn would kick her butt in a fair fight and I hope at some time in the future she manages to do it.


----------



## Talierin (Dec 6, 2001)

As you can see, the title of this thread is clearly Favorite Character of the *Fellowship*, not favorite character in LOTR. Hence no women, because there isn't any in the Fellowship! 

Here here for Eowyn! She's my absolute favorite, along with Faramir!


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 6, 2001)

And you conveniently were picked as the Forum's Eowyn! Yay Tal...

As for Arwen... she gave up _immortality_, her family, and her home! And against the wishes of her father and brothers, to boot. That takes an extraordinary amount of inner strength. She's no weakling, and it's insulting to her to think that the only way she can be strong is to go out and skewer things on a sword.


----------



## Merry (Dec 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ståle _
> *Set me up for Merry.
> 
> He always was my favorite. Especially after helping Eowyn in slaying Lord of the Nazgul. *



YOU HAVE MINE AND MY FAMILIES SERVICE FOR ALL YOUR YEARS!!


----------



## lohikäärme (Dec 7, 2001)

I voted for Merry!


----------



## Merry (Dec 7, 2001)

Now we're cooking with gas!! (English expression!!)

Thank you kind Lohikäärme!

Seriously though Merry was a hero in his own right but I still voted for Sam.


----------



## menchu (Dec 7, 2001)

I've said it a thousand times, now I'll dedicate my time to his political campaign...

SAM for PRESIDENT!!!!!

Loyalty, friendship, understanding. He will always listen. Don't take him for a fool.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 7, 2001)

Sam for President,treasurer and anyother available position


----------



## christina (Mar 19, 2002)

*Poll*

WHO IS YOUR FAVOURITE OUT OFF THE FELLOWSHIP?


----------



## ssgrif (Mar 19, 2002)

where's the Poll?

Hm, Me thinks you missed out something when creating this thread!

I'll go with Gandalf as stated in another similar thread.


----------



## christina (Mar 19, 2002)

*wHO IS YOUR FAVOURITE OUT OFF THE FELLOWSHIP AND WHY?*

gUYS PLEASE EXPLAIN YOUR CHOICE!!!!


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 19, 2002)

Since this is the movie forum I'll giive a different answer to the one I gave in thge book Forum.
In the film, Boromir was my favourite of the fellowship. I thought Sean Bean did an excellent job of portraying him. His death was heroic and his repentance of trying to take the Ring from Frodo was sincere and well acted.


----------



## PRH (Mar 19, 2002)

I think your caps lock is on christina.

I would have to say Boromir (in the movie) also. He was a more tragic and interesting character than most of the rest.


----------



## Kelkorian (Mar 19, 2002)

I'd have to say Sam, since he's the only who doesn't have two of the same letters in his name.


----------



## Snaga (Mar 19, 2002)

Ian McKellan's performance as Gandalf was very strong IMO


----------



## christof (Mar 19, 2002)

Nah, Gimli's the coolest.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 19, 2002)

I said Gandalf coz Mckellan's performance was outstanding and this is the a film thread, in the book however would be sam and big G second.

Kelky you are a nut d'you have something against people with multipule letters of the same variety in thier name or something 

3G's


----------



## Ged (Mar 19, 2002)

I will say Aragorn. Viggo Mortensen had a difficult job to do and he did it spendidly IMO.


----------



## Lindir (Mar 20, 2002)

Boromir's the best. I don't care much for him in the books, but Sean Bean's performance was excellent and in the movie it's easier to understand why he did what he did. 

In a local Swedish newspaper they wrote that Sean Bean, surprisingly, played a heroic elven warrior. 
That's fun, yes?


----------



## Kelkorian (Mar 20, 2002)

Why thank you GGG! 

But what do you mean? Do you mean all people with multiple letters, or mean that it is multiple letters with different people; or that you feel a strong attraction to multiple letters; or that it is a a good day to have multiple letters in your name?


----------



## ssgrif (Mar 20, 2002)

Nah, Gimli breathes too heavily so he's no good at sneak attacks and stuff.

YayGandalf!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 20, 2002)

oh i dont mean anything sir i just mean that it is good thing to ave multiple letters, dont turn me into anything unnatural please, mr frodo elp


----------



## Minas (Mar 21, 2002)

*Boromir*

I must say I'm surprised to see B leading the pack. As I've said on other threads, he's a complex character and Seab Bean does him proud


----------



## Elanor2 (Mar 21, 2002)

I go for Sam. I like very much the Sam of the book, but I think that the movie Sam even improves it.

As close seconds, Boromir (well rounded caracter and also well played) and Gandalf (less rounded caracter, but greatly played).


----------



## darkknight-nyc (Mar 21, 2002)

Ian McKellan did a great job portraying Gandalf. I hope he wins an Oscar. The bridge scene with the Balrog was excellent.


----------



## Rosie_Cotton (Mar 21, 2002)

I vote for Sam & Pippin, for obvious reason.  And no, not just because they're adorable, also I love their character.


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 21, 2002)

Gandalf was my favorite in that movie. He did his part so well.


----------



## Khamul (Mar 22, 2002)

Gandalf was my favorite, but I also like the wraiths......But they were not in the fellowship.


----------



## Andquellewen (Mar 22, 2002)

This is a hard question to answer... I really love all of them! 
I can't decide!


----------



## tom_bombadil (Mar 23, 2002)

*IM afraid i cant vote for any*

my fave charechter is none of those he is tom bombadil the master of the old forest and the barrow downs (in the book his not in the film)


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 3, 2002)

Hi! My favorite was Gollum. He was replacing Boromir, you know.


----------



## ~Emerald Took~ (Apr 3, 2002)

my favorire was Sam becausse he was always loyal to Frodo.


----------



## Urylia (Apr 3, 2002)

aragorn definately...how can you not love him?


----------



## Hanne (Apr 4, 2002)

It's very different in the film but i think it's Frodo because he is the cutest!!!And the most beautiful!!!


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 4, 2002)

I like Boromir becuase he's a beautiful character. Corrupted by the Ring but so devoted to his land and his quest. It's really nice.
Also, I like Sam veryveryvery much!!! He's always loyal to Frodo. I am a PHF of him ... How can I not love him, LoL everyone from BagEnd!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 6, 2002)

aragorn has a certain sense of pride in the movie. ive seen the movie 8 times and in each one i like elessar more and more.


----------



## Weswise (Apr 6, 2002)

I chose sam because he was always my favortie he just appealed to me im glad to see hes getting lots of votes. hesa my favortie because hes frodo's best friend and ehs loyal and would give his life to save frodo's hes the perfect example of the greatest friend and i love my friends and can't thank them enough for being so cool and thats the manin reason i love friendship and sam is an awsome example of it


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 9, 2002)

I picked Gimli as my favorite. I'm so fastinated by the dwarves. They are my favorite people. Some how, don't ask me why, I feel conected to them in some way. It's weird. Maybe it's because they were the dominent characters (besides Bilbo) in the Hobbit. I don't know.


----------



## ROSEY (Apr 12, 2002)

hum-(thoughtfull)so if every 1 thinks that boromir was their favourite character,how come sam is winning?were are all the sam people?dont get me wrong i voted 4 boromir to but i liked sam better in the book because, because, because, because ,because,because of the wonderfull thing he was.


----------



## TheLadyofRohan (Apr 12, 2002)

i picked Legolas cuz i think he's cute! (or Orlando, whatever)


----------



## myprecious (Apr 14, 2002)

*hey*

Hi everyone! I think I have to go with Aragorn, he is an awesome
actor, I love his part( in movie). and like many of my freinds say, he is cute, although that is not tha only reason why I choose him.


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Favorite Character?*

Who is your guys favorite character?
I hate to say it but I am a big Gandalf fan.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Favorite Character?*

Fav would be


me, turin, ani, fingolfin, beren, frodo, gandalf and feanor there are many though and they are all great.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 15, 2002)

Olorin is my favourite 'good guy'. My favourite 'bad guy' would definitely have to be Sauron.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 15, 2002)

I have to many to put down.


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 15, 2002)

See that is one of the worst parts of Lord of the Rings. There is just way too many cool characters.

I'm not sure who my favorite bad guy is though, I really like Saruman but he's pretty much equal with Sauron.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 15, 2002)

Gandalf rocks, I must say. 
But Túrin goes even above him, I think.. He's such a mythological and legendary character!


----------



## Isilme (Apr 15, 2002)

My favourite female person in the book is Galadriel.
My favourite male person in the book is Aragorn.
My favourite male person in the movie is Legolas.
But I also love all the hobbits!

Geez what can I say?? I love them ALL!!!


----------



## Wood Elf (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh geez, lets see, in some order:
Legolas, Frodo, Galadriel, Glorfindel, Aragorn, Sam, Gandalf, Arwen, ermm, everyone else!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 15, 2002)

I have always like Finrod Felagund, Glorfindel is an ineteresting character to like as we are unsure that there were really two different Glorfindel's or if they were the same person. Tolkien made the presumption that they were the same person, yet there was no account of Glorfindel's return from the Hall of Mandos.


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 15, 2002)

Halbarad. the standard bearer of the Dunedain.

Since I was a Ranger in real life, I had to pick one of thoe guys. He seemed like a heck of guy.

But I would most like to meet Galadriel.
yummy

RD


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 15, 2002)

RD you devilish thing you!


----------



## Arwen Halfelven (Apr 16, 2002)

*My fave characters*

Hard decision here!! I'm partial to hobbits so I love Frodo, but Samwise has my greatest respect as a friend. Aragorn is my fave human & Elrond my fave elf. I sure would like to have Merry & Pippin at a party!! They all had wonderful qualities & they all had their short-comings. Bad guy award goes to Sauron or maybe Melkor if you go further back in ME history.
I've been computer-less for over 3 wks so I'm so glad to be able to visit here again.
Namarie!!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 16, 2002)

Favourite (male) Elf = Finrod Felagund
Favourite (female) Elf = Galadriel
Favourite (male) Maia = Olorin
Favourite (female) Maia = Uinen
Favourite (male) Vala = Aule
Favourite (female) Vala = Varda
Favourite God = Iluvatar (there's only one!)
Favourite Ainur = Olorin
Favourite (male) Human = Aragorn or Beren (it's a toss up)
Favoutite (female) Human = Niniel
Favourite (male) Hobbit = Frodo Baggins
Favourite (female) Hobbit = Lobelia Sackville-Baggins (go Lobelia!)
Favourite (male) Dwarf = Thorin Oakenshield
Favourite (female) Dwarf = ???  
Favourite bad guy = Sauron (Fankil)

There they are guys, my favourites!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 16, 2002)

I really likied huan the hound of valinor he was cool.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 16, 2002)

Ummm...Gollum.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Apr 16, 2002)

Samwise Gamgee. He is truly the hero.

3G's

ps Gollum stinks


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Ummm...Gollum. *



Really? You think?


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 17, 2002)

I also like Saruman.


----------



## dndwildelf (Apr 17, 2002)

my fave was legolas.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 18, 2002)

Augh! Argh! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why is Gary so evil? Sam is evil! Gollum is the greatest!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 18, 2002)

Gollum is evil!


----------



## Elias (Apr 19, 2002)

*Best Character*

There are many good characters in LOTR. I don't have just one favorite, but here is few I like a lot: Pippin, Eomer, Faramir, Gimli and I like Thorin (The Hobbit) too.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 19, 2002)

Like saving Middle Earth is an evil thing to do? Also, Yay Thorin!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 19, 2002)

I have always liked Sauron.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Apr 19, 2002)

Favourite (male) Elf = Turin
Favourite (female) Elf = Galadriel 
Favourite (male) Maia = Olorin 
Favourite (female) Maia = Melian (Don't have the book here) 
Favourite (male) Vala = Manwe 
Favourite (female) Vala = Dunnno? 
Favourite God = Iluvatar (there's only one!) 
Favourite Ainur = Olorin 
Favourite (male) Human = Eomer, Aragorn and Faramir 
Favoutite (female) Human = Eowyn
Favourite (male) Hobbit = Meriodic the Magnificent and Sam 
Favourite (female) Hobbit = Elanor (daughter of Sam)
Favourite (male) Dwarf = Gimli
Favourite (female) Dwarf = Dunno???
Favourite bad guy = Lord of the Nazgul
Favourite Enigma Tom Bomdadil.

Favourite = Turin, Eomer, Mithrandir, Aragorn, Faramir, Sam, Legolas


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 20, 2002)

Favorite (male) Elve = Turin 
Favorite (female) Elve = Galadriel, Luthien 
Favorite (male) Maia = Olorin 
Favorite (female) Maia = Melian 
Favorite (male) Vala = Tulkas
Favorite (female) Vala = Varda
Favorite God = Iluvatar (who else!)
Favorite (male) Human = Beren
Favotite (female) Human = Nienor 
Favorite (male) Hobbit = Pippen and Sam 
Favorite (female) Hobbit = Rosie 
Favorite (male) Dwarve = Balin
Favorite (female) Dwarve = uncertain 
Favorite bad guy = Melkor (he's so multi-dimensional on so many levels)
Favorite Enigma = Tom Bomdadil.


----------



## Eowynil (Apr 22, 2002)

*The credit goes to...*

Hey now, I think the credit must go to Christopher Lee for his role as Saruman. He is definitely awesome, not only in LOTR but generally as an actor too! 12


----------



## L.O.T.R. Gal (Apr 22, 2002)

I really don't even know how to pick! I agree that Boromir was GR$EAT in the movie. Compared to the book his part was way more compelling to me at least. I really loved him by his valient end. And being a 14 year old girl I had to love the hobbits a lot more in the movie than in the book(even though I loved them plenty to begin with). Mostly because they seemed way younger, more vulnrable, and way easier to identify with. I laughed with them and cried with them. I also thought Aragorn was awesome in the movie. I loved Gimli because he was gimli. He was well portrayed too. But I had to pick Legolas. I felt like I could both admire and identify with him the most.


----------



## ROSEY (Apr 23, 2002)

or FANCY him he he he ,naw you have a point though,but didnt you not think that sean bean kicked ass?i really felt the conflict in him much more so in the film than in the book,in the book i thought that he was just weak,but now i know better.ps i loved he hobbits and gimli to.


----------



## L.O.T.R. Gal (Apr 23, 2002)

Ha ha ha ha ha........very funny. I didn't "fancy" legolas(if I was even close to fancying anyone it was Frodo(Elijah wood...SIGH.)) Yea I did think Sean Bean was REALLY awesome in the movie. I understood it completly more and I really could tell he loved the other members of the fellowship and only wanted what he thought was best.


----------



## Elessar33 (Apr 26, 2002)

First off, picking favorites is such an impossible thing. i have a new favorite color every day.
but one character that i really fell in love with is Kind Theoden. He is so human...we can relate because he is vulnerable and noble and yet in his death he is most honored. 
I am a rider myself and so when the king of Rohan musters the Rohirrim and rides to war, it makes me cry. 

so that's my two cents worth.

oh, and treebeard simply cracks me up!!


----------



## Elessar33 (Apr 26, 2002)

oops i meant to type KING theoden.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 26, 2002)

Ha! Looks like Elbereth and King Eomer copied my idea! I feel so proud!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elbereth _
> *Favorite (male) Elve = Turin
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 28, 2002)

Well done Beleg, I myself did not actually read their posts, it just appeared to me that they had used the same 'set-up' that I had used on the previous page. Yes guys, what's with the Turin fiasco?


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Sam is the true hero*

Check out the paper at http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3976 

I give some reasons for Sam to be counted as a hero on equal footing with Aragorn and Frodo

RD

Man what a shameless plug that was


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *Ha! Looks like Elbereth and King Eomer copied my idea! I feel so proud!   *



Well you did save us time


----------



## CyberGhostface (Apr 28, 2002)

Gollum (and, no, I dont think he is evil. The ring controlled him.)


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 28, 2002)

Making a long list short...

Legolas - besides all the obvious Elvish qualities, he also became friends with Gimli, which means alot to me;

Balin - my favorite of all Dwarves, too bad he was killed;

Sam - no sword or built up muslce can make up for Sam's frienship and loyalty;

Gandalf - both wise and powerful;

Smaug - he's a dragon, need I say more?;

The Ringwraiths - evil in its best, or shall I say worst?

PS: what do you guys think of my list?
PPS: if only one choice is allowed, I go for Legolas.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Apr 28, 2002)

My favorite characters would have 2 be Sam, Merry, Pippin, Frodo, Gimli, Gandalf, Aragorn, & of course, myself.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 29, 2002)

There are just too many characters to pick just one isn't there? Btw, Arcanjo, I do like your list but I like Gandalf most of all, not Legolas.


----------



## Ecthelion (Apr 30, 2002)

Originally posted by Ulairi [/i]
*

Favourite (male) Dwarf = Thorin Oakenshield

*[/QUOTE]
I AM THE BEST MALE DWARF MUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!
Anyway, only one person here is smart and it's the guy who said Faramir was the best charac. b/c FARMIR IS #1!!!!! I can just see him Eomer, and Aragorn beating off orcs as the best fighting trio ever (Faramir the best of the 3)lol.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *There are just too many characters to pick just one isn't there? Btw, Arcanjo, I do like your list but I like Gandalf most of all, not Legolas.  *



Gandalf is fantastic too, he is the wizard I wanted to be when I was a kid, he has it all. He has magical powers, inteligence, wisdom, allies, respect, and is feared. Gandalf is almost too good to be true, IMO.

Legolas has many virtues and qualities , and I think he's more "down-to-earth", if that is possible in Tolkien's stories.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 30, 2002)

hruph. my favs are Tom, Goldberry, Bill the Pony, Frodo, Gandalf, Aragorn and Eowyn.


----------



## Úlairi (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arcanjo _
> *
> 
> Gandalf is fantastic too, he is the wizard I wanted to be when I was a kid, he has it all. He has magical powers, inteligence, wisdom, allies, respect, and is feared. Gandalf is almost too good to be true, IMO.
> ...



Arcanjo, I could get into a great debate with you as to why Gandalf is the better character, but seeing as this thread is opinionated and is entirely based on opinion, I cannot. So, I'll leave it, for now.


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 3, 2002)

*Hello!*

Hi I wasn't sure what forum to put this question under since there isn't one to cover the entire LOTR and The Hobbit.


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 3, 2002)

*lots*

I have lots of faves. Gandalf (of course) Legolas, Frodo, Galadriel, Aragorn, and Merry.


----------



## Elias (May 3, 2002)

I would say The Return of the King or The Two Towers but the Hobbit was really good aswell and The Fellowship of the Ring just rocks! It's not easy to say what's your favorite.


----------



## Talierin (May 3, 2002)

The Hall of Fire is the general covers-all-books place where this should go, but I'll not whack you with the stick of moderation cause you're new! *is feeling generous tonight*

I like ROTK the best.


----------



## Uminya (May 3, 2002)

I say TTT, because it has the Ents! Ents rule, if you didn't get the memo


----------



## Úlairi (May 3, 2002)

Good for you.


----------



## Arwen_evenstar (May 3, 2002)

*Pippin!!!!!!!!!!!*

wot about poor old Pippin????????
I luv him in the book, and the film. He is really cute, and i love his character, coz he is clumsy and funny.
All my friends think Legolas is gorgeous, and he is kinda, but he wasn't the best in the film. Aragorn was good too. Boromir was a fab actor!!


----------



## Elias (May 3, 2002)

My favorite... hmmm!
Let's see Aragorn was guit good but not good enough to be my favorite. Gimli and Legolas were just like I was expecting them to be. Gandalf was OK. Frodo was a little dissapointing to me but he was still OK. Sam and Boromir were both guit good. So there's Merry and Pippin left. I think that I liked Pippin the best, he was funny, hungry and quit stupid (in a good way) like he was in the book.


----------



## Chymaera (May 3, 2002)

I choose the hobbit but you really should have the choice of "all of the above"


----------



## Chymaera (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The only named female dwarf was Dis Thorin's sister and mother of Fili and Kili


----------



## EcthelionD`Ayre (May 3, 2002)

Fav characters = Fingolfin, Ecthelion, and Glorfindel


----------



## Ice Man (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *
> 
> Arcanjo, I could get into a great debate with you as to why Gandalf is the better character, but seeing as this thread is opinionated and is entirely based on opinion, I cannot. So, I'll leave it, for now.  *



Please, I will not mind you telling me why Gandalf is the greatest character, as long as you don't bash me or my felow Legolas.


----------



## Arwen Halfelven (May 3, 2002)

*Just some thoughts about the fave character idea...*

I've read all these things about the characters and I've come to these thoughts:
1.All of Tolkien's characters were so good at who they were that we actually believe in their existence. Now that's good literature!!
2.Also since the film was released there are actually living, breathing faces on these characters which adds a lot of depth to them as well.
Let's hear it for wonderful books & wonderful films! 
Namarie,
Arwen Halfelven
"Elen sila lumenn' omentielvo"


----------



## Úlairi (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arcanjo _
> *
> 
> Please, I will not mind you telling me why Gandalf is the greatest character, as long as you don't bash me or my felow Legolas.  *



The list is endless Arcanjo but I will attempt to scratch the surface.

1. Gandalf is wisest of all.
2. He is the most powerful member of the Fellowship and third most powerful being in ME behind Sauron and then Saruman. He then becomes the second most powerful organism in ME later in the book as you already know (I think).
3. He is a Maia, making him god-like, which I seem to like.
4. He can handle Balrogs (a lot better than Legolas could mind you).
5. He nearly single-handedly saves ME from the Shadow of Sauron (which is extremely admirable).

The list goes on and I don't have all day to give reasons.


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 4, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all this input everyone. Thanks for not hurting me Talierin. I am new and not sure of a lot of things. I didn't want to make an all of the above choice cuz I wanted people to really think about which one was their favorite. If I put an all of the above choice. I'm pretty sure that's what everyone would pick. Right?!?!?!? Anyways thanks everyone.


----------



## Ice Man (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *
> 
> The list is endless Arcanjo but I will attempt to scratch the surface.
> ...



Which confirms my preious thoughts, he's too good to be true. Of course I know we are talking about fantasy books, so there are no limits to power, but I, for some unknown reason, feel more comfortable with characters that are not close to being gods.

Just my thoughts, but I completely understand you.


----------



## Úlairi (May 4, 2002)

And I you, Tolkien never believed in the infallible hero which is why Gandalf died at the hand of the balrog and Frodo claimed the One fr himself.


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

the fellowship cause bombadills in it


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

bombadil is da best


----------



## ROSEY (May 6, 2002)

Are we talking fav characters in the film/story or the actors we thought played them well?I thought that sean bean who played boromir definately kicked ass but he wouldnt be my fav character in the story nope nope nope it would have to go to sam.


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (May 6, 2002)

for the most part i liked all of them


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 7, 2002)

We need some more votes in here people. C'mon this is a great poll.


----------



## Eithne (May 7, 2002)

well... i really don't know, but in the book my fav characters are frodo and sam. prolly in the movie too. boromir was really well-acted by sean bean; actually i think everyone was great in it. but, imo none of you give frodo enough credit  lol. i'd pick eowyn too, but she's not in the movies yet, or in the fellowship.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 7, 2002)

*Alright*

I love all the members of The Company. And here is why:



> _Originally posted by Arwen_evenstar _
> *wot about poor old Pippin????????
> I luv him in the book, and the film. He is really cute, and i love his character, coz he is clumsy and funny.
> *


~To this how can I not agree?!? He's adorable and soo funny! ("They come in pints? I'm gettin' one!" and "What about second breakfast?...Elevenses? Teatime? Suppertime?"  ) 



> _Originally posted by TheLadyofRohan _
> *i picked Legolas cuz i think he's cute! (or Orlando, whatever) *


~Argh...when I voted I picked Legolas..but it's because the Elves are by far my favorite race. They're so noble and fair and wonderful. You could tell that Tolkien loved his elven creations because to them he ascribed no evil attributes. Which is why when Lady Galadriel freaked out in the movie I was a little perturbed...she didn't go THAT wack in the book.  Anyway...Orlando Bloom is a gorgeous and wonderful demon of male prettiness... But his character, it's filled with nobility, honor, courage, and substance. I love Legolas



> _Originally posted by Hanne _
> *It's very different in the film but i think it's Frodo because he is the cutest!!!And the most beautiful!!! *


~*sigh* I've been in love with Elijah Wood since I was 10 or 11 or so and that Huck Finn movie came out.  But in the movie/book he's such an innocent, lovable, good, stout-hearted, strong guy. He's this upright citizen you can't help but love. He's admirable and honorable and courageous and self-sacrificing. He's just an all around good guy and I love him.



> _Originally posted by Urylia _
> *aragorn definately...how can you not love him? *


~That says it all. How can you not love King Elessar? He's gorgeous, he's brave, bold, strong, courageous, sexy, smart, strong-willed, stout-of-heart...he's everything you could ask for in a King. I love the impression you get from reading about him...the dark and hard life he must have lived wandering around a landless ranger who was in fact the King...it's this bitter-sweet tragedy and you feel sorry for him. He has this lost puppy quality...someone that everyone should love but is completely misunderstood and never given enough credit. I just want to hold him and make him all better.  He's hot too...so that doesn't hurt anything.

I didn't like Gimli too much, and Boromir was much better in the movie than the book, but still not a fan.
Gandalf is the classic character...consistent through the hobbit and the LotR, but he's not my favorite. He has a tired taste about him. He's wise and wonderful, but when I read of his great deeds I was like "Get on with it, I want to learn more about the new kids". But he definitely saves the day a lot of the time and I love him for that. I love him for that "Showing up with all the answers in the nick of time" quality that he has.
I'm not a fan of Sam in the movie or in the book. Don't get me wrong, he's loyal and lovable. And I do love him. He's good in his own little way. But his dull-wit and stuff are too trying on the patience. He doesn't come into his until the very end of TT and RotK...and by then I had already made up my mind that he's not my favorite. :-/

I think all that's left is Merry. And I think Merry is completely underrepresented here! He's so cute! In the movie and the book he's adorable and he's smarter than Pippin. He doesn't provide as much comic relief and you don't get the feeling that he's just a mischievious kid like you do with Pippin. He's often overlooked. Even in the book he has inner monologues about being overlooked by the Riders of Rohan, and by feeling like baggage to the Company. I like Merry for his maturity and intelligence and also for his ability to kick back and have fun with Pippin all the time. Merry needs more support.
If I could vote again and not in haste I'd vote Merry.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 7, 2002)

i like em all. but if this was a life or death question i wud have to say TTT.


----------



## YayGollum (May 7, 2002)

The Two Towers! Because that's the one with the most Gollum lines!


----------



## Dûndorer (May 9, 2002)

i think we already knew what your favorite book was because of that. lol


----------



## tasar (May 15, 2002)

Boromir!
That's because I liked every single scene he was in.
It's strange, that in the book he never impressed me _that_ much. But in the movie - lovable!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 15, 2002)

Even when he tried to cuddle with Frodo?


----------



## tasar (May 16, 2002)

Then most of all.


----------



## Oren (May 16, 2002)

I don't really know. But If I had to choose it would be Sam or Aragorn. But I don't really think that i have a fovorite Character.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tasar _
> *Then most of all. *



HAHA!!  YAY!!!
I agree...


----------



## tasar (May 17, 2002)




----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 17, 2002)

You know what's really cool...it's that all the men in this movie (the young ones at least...) were so sexy...


And cuddly...so cuddly.

I'd cuddle those hobbits any day...all of them. Except Sean Astin.
You just can't cuddle with Rudy...especially now that he's all fat...


----------



## Úlairi (May 17, 2002)

Leave Sam alone! He's not fat, everyone else is just undernourished, such as myself.


----------



## tasar (May 18, 2002)

Well, we can hope for a nice skinny Sam at the end of the third movie.


----------



## Úlairi (May 19, 2002)

I think we may.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 20, 2002)

You're trying to tell me that Orli, Elijah, Billy, and Viggo are all undernourished?

Yeah right, they're strapping specimens of male beauty.

I think Sam's just a butterball.


----------



## tasar (May 21, 2002)

But a happy butterball! 
There has to be a man for every taste in the fellowship!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 21, 2002)

Ok, you got me there.

Girls that fancy that chubby, rounded type can stare at Sam.

But I've got dibs on Elijah, Orli, Viggo, um...everyone else.


----------



## Úlairi (May 22, 2002)

LOL! I quite enjoyed that my fellow peoples.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 22, 2002)

But just remember, they're MY boys!
MINE! You here!!!

*hordes hot young actors*


----------



## tasar (May 22, 2002)

You just keep telling yourself that


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 22, 2002)

You're just jealous!!

*hordes hot young actors*


----------



## tasar (May 22, 2002)

that's right, jealous and mean too.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 22, 2002)

Hah! Be jealous and mean all you want!
No hot young actor boys for you!!!

*hordes hot young actor boys*


----------



## tasar (May 22, 2002)

Oh dear.  
Go ahead, take them ALL! See if I care! 
I want men, not young actor boys.


----------



## Frodorocks (May 26, 2002)

Frodo definetly was the best of the fellowship. He was heroic,smart,and just plain cool. Like in the end of the fellowship where he decides to leave and face doom all alone, instead of bringing his friends to death with him. Elijah Wood Rocks!!!!!


----------



## Ellerina (May 26, 2002)

My favourite character is Merry... or Frodo! no wait Pippin oh no Sam! No no Merry oh i don't know they're all so cute!


----------



## Úlairi (May 27, 2002)

Aargh! Make up your mind.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 28, 2002)

Ooh, they're plenty manly....

*drools*


----------



## dark_angel (May 28, 2002)

i think that Legolas was the best. Orlando Bloom is such a good actor he's hot too.


----------



## Úlairi (May 28, 2002)

Why has everone got such a 'thing' for Legolas?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (May 28, 2002)

OMG! i don't think anyone has voted for frodo yet. well, that really amazes me. i like them all. gandalf is just plain cool. that bridge scene really rocked! frodo is so sweet and innocent-looking (and cute), but he can really be brave. merry is funny. and pippin is just stupid sometimes. and that makes him funny. sam is so loyal to frodo (like everyone said b4). he's really a great friend. legolas is cool. and he's soo hott. and it's funny that throughout the entire movie everyone is getting dirty and they have blood on them and everything........and then there's legolas, his hair is perfect and he doesn't have hardly any dirt or a scratch on him. i thought that was kinda funny. and aragorn is brave. he's awesome. boromir, well.............boromir is just boromir. i don't like him but i don't dislike him either. and gimli............well, i guess i don't like gimli that much, but he's there, so...........i'll get used to it. anyway my favorite person, if i really had to choose, would be frodo..............with legolas coming in at a close second. but that's mainly because i think they are hott and awesome!


----------



## Úlairi (May 28, 2002)

Cut it out with Legolas!!!


----------



## Theoden (May 29, 2002)

no one let me vote for Galadriel!!! Even though it looked like she stuck her finger in a toaster, she was awesome. Just like I pictured her in the book. So I voted for sam, cause he was the coolest in the book. But poor Galadriel!!!

**Weeps and gnashes his teeth because they left out an elf... the elf!**


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (May 29, 2002)

i thought galadriel was just kinda weird in the movie. that's just my opinion, though. oh, and LEGOLAS rocks! so does FRODO, ARAGORN..........


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 29, 2002)

In case you haven't been reading this thread, Frodo, Aragorn, Legolas, Merry, Pippin...etc etc etc etc are mine.
I am hoarding them.
And you can't have any.

And yes, Galadrie's scary scene was scary.

Also, Where is Legolas_Lover12 from in Indiana as I attended school there this year.


----------



## dark_angel (May 29, 2002)

you can keep them all except for Legolas, he's mine.


----------



## Frodorocks (May 29, 2002)

I agree with Ulairi.Why does everyone think legolas is hot???  He's a sissy. Orlando Bloom looks awful as a blonde.  I voted for Frodo Legolas_lover12!!!  He rocks!!! If anyone's cute, it's Frodo.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (May 29, 2002)

wonko - i'm from seymour. where are you going to school (in indiana) and, yes again, galadriel was scary. she was just...........scary.
wonko & dark angel - NO, LEGOLAS IS MINE!!! MINE, MINE, MINE!!!   

frodorocks - why do we think legolas is hott??!!! have u SEEN him??!!! he's gorgeous. and i think he looks awesome as a blonde!!! i like frodo too, but probably legolas more.


----------



## tasar (May 30, 2002)

I know I saw Legolas and...should...I be impressed?
There were these other MEN that made me go and see the movie again and again.
And Frodo of course can't be left out from the yummie-list. Actually, in the book Frodo was even more hot. If that's possible.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (May 30, 2002)

well, i guess it's just the fact that frodo is about 3 ft tall and looked kinda fat (but, of course, he IS a hobbit) that made me not like him so much. hmmmm..............


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 30, 2002)

I was here first and I called him...sorry. But he's mine.
They're all mine.
*hoardes hot young actors*

And I went to school in South Bend, at ND.  GO ME.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (May 30, 2002)

NO! u can't have legolas. he's mine. i'll fight u for him!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 30, 2002)

*kicks LL12's @$$*
I told you, I already called him.
Don't mess with me.

I win.
Final say.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (May 30, 2002)

u can't win against me! ur just a sock!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 30, 2002)

That's a low blow...
And I already did win.

I have summarily deflowered all the hot actor man-boys and they are mine now.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (May 30, 2002)

ok, u can have the actors (orlando, viggo, elijah, etc) and i'll take the characters (legolas, aragorn, frodo, etc). how's that?


----------



## tasar (May 31, 2002)

There is no way you can have the characters. They're mine, MINE.


----------



## Úlairi (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *That's a low blow...
> And I already did win.
> 
> I have summarily deflowered all the hot actor man-boys and they are mine now. *



You are so full of it WTS!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (May 31, 2002)

u so realize we're fighting over fictional characters, dont u?.............just makin sure. but anyway, back to the point..............they are MINE, MINE, MINE, MINE, MINE. (especially legolas)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *
> 
> You are so full of it WTS! *



Dear Ulairi, 
Why are you such a jerk?

Dear Legolas_Lover12,
I know.
And they're still mine.
I also claim the actors as well.
And as I've deflowered them all you can't have them.
And that is final.
Anything you now say only proves that you're short, stubby, possessing of a beard and in love with Gimli.

The End,
Wonko The Sane


----------



## dark_angel (May 31, 2002)

as i said before u can have the rest of the hot young actors and characters but Legolas IS mine, MINE!! MINE!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 31, 2002)

I'm sorry. I've already laid claim to him.

Perhaps you like Legoman, or Legolam or something instead.


----------



## Xanaphia (Jun 1, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmm... Sam or Aragorn? Well, I guess I have to say Sam. His loyalty is something that I can not ignore. How he was so sweet and so kind to Frodo, I just have to say he's my favorite! I've liked Aragorn ever since the book was firsttime it was read to me when I was little! He is mysterius, heroic , and a great companion to Frodo.I also like Legolas simply for all of his elven grace. O.K. maybe picking a favorite is harder than I thought because Gandalf is really neat with his wizardry, but Merry and Pippan added a lot of humar to the story, and without Borimire there'd be no excitement, and Gimli was a nice touch. Weight, I think I have it! Bill! Bill the Poney is my favorite part of the Fellowship!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 1, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmmmm, short, stubby, possesing of a beard, AND in live with gimli? gee! and yuck, as well!!
how bout we make clones of them! that'd be cool! and wonko and dark_angel can fight over the originals. cuz i don't care, they'll all be the same for cryin' out loud. as long as i get a clone of legolas, frodo, aragorn, merry, and pippin!


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *
> 
> Dear Ulairi,
> ...



I am a jerk to the people I choose.


----------



## ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Jun 2, 2002)

Well, i voted 4 frodo cos hes soooooo cute!


----------



## Lady Legolas (Jun 2, 2002)

my favorite characters from the fellowship are of course Legolas,and Aragorn...
I always loved these two characters the best when I read the books.I think both Aragorn and Legolas were portrayed very well in the movie!!
Orlando is hot!!!!!


----------



## Frodorocks (Jun 2, 2002)

WTS, you're the JERK! You haven't deflowered any of the actors because who would want to do anything with you? And you definetly CAN'T have Frodo. He's mine.


----------



## Oren (Jun 2, 2002)

Now ME!!!!!!!,
Let us not be hasty. I think we all have our reasons and that is a good one but so isnt the rest of the FOTR.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *WTS, you're the JERK! You haven't deflowered any of the actors because who would want to do anything with you? And you definetly CAN'T have Frodo. He's mine. *



LOL FR. Cute, very cute. Seeing as you are a newbie, and I seem to like you, I won't be a jerk to you, how's that?


----------



## tasar (Jun 3, 2002)

Oh my, Ulairi
You've got a picture now so that we can all see who you really are...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 3, 2002)

To Ulairi: You're still a jerk.
To Frodorocks: You're also a jerk.

I didn't do anything to you...
And the hot actor men boy people DID let me deflower them? Wanna know why? Because they love me.
And that's that.
The End.

And as I said before:
Anything you now say only proves that you're short, stubby, possessing of a beard and in love with Gimli. 

So you're both short, stubby, beard-wearing, Gimli lovers...


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tasar _
> *Oh my, Ulairi
> You've got a picture now so that we can all see who you really are... *



Scary, aren't I?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 4, 2002)

veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerry scary! lol!


----------



## Frodorocks (Jun 4, 2002)

Sounds cool, Ulairi. And WTS, I know you didn't do anything to me, but I don't like it when people are obnoxious to anybody.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 7, 2002)

Then it seems you should be jumping down Ulairi's throat as well as mine.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 7, 2002)

Frodorocks is a smart gal, she wouldn't dare jump down my throat.


----------



## i luv hobbits (Jun 8, 2002)

*your favourite characters*

your favourite character 

Please do the poll above and tell me your fave character in LOTR


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 8, 2002)

Gollum. Because he's the hero.


----------



## uzuki (Jun 8, 2002)

*Whos your favorite out of the Lord of The Rings?*

Whos your favorite charecter i was just wondering my friends and i keep arguing about it so i want to tell them what others think


----------



## Frodorocks (Jun 8, 2002)

I haven't seen Ulairi being a huge pile of frass. (butterfly poop)


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 8, 2002)

I voted for Strider... my perfect man... I love you Strider... no!!! don't marry the elf... ELGEE LOVES YOU!!!

Boo hoo...


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 8, 2002)

You just can't go wrong with a dwarf so I voted for Gimli.


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 9, 2002)

My choice is obvious. I am the first vote for Gandalf. GO ME!

You spelled Sauron wrong.


----------



## Asmodeus (Jun 9, 2002)

Gandalf and Sam are the coolest cahracters!! 

But i do like Eomer and Faramir. especially seeing as how he'll be played by David Wenham (go Aussie!, -born here)


----------



## Frodorocks (Jun 9, 2002)

And Wonko, anything YOU now say only proves that you're fat, ugly, possessing of horns, and in love with an orc.


----------



## Oren (Jun 9, 2002)

Well in my opinion they r all cool, but if I had to choose I would choose then I would choose Sam. Who else?! Hobbits Rule! Well so dont elves...


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 9, 2002)

Sam & Frodo. I can't decide between them.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 10, 2002)

Legolas and Gandalf are my favorite characters.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 11, 2002)

Legolas M2003? Why's that?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 11, 2002)

Frodorocks: Since I already said it to you your comment is just null.
Therefore: No.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 14, 2002)

Oh, Frodo by all means. He's really the bravest, even if he didn't do a lot of warrior feats. I mean, did you see Aragorn or Legolas or anyone else going into Mordor itself??? And at first he wanted to go alone!! If Sam hadn't run after him, he would have. And Frodo was the one who had to have the burden of the Ring. He took it on himself, which was heroic.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 14, 2002)

Was in Gnasher the Orc that made the thread called "Frodo the wimp."?


----------



## zeuqirne (Jun 15, 2002)

i go for legolas! i fancy elves.... they are so wise and beautiful....


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 15, 2002)

I haven't seen you before, but it says that you were logged on in March. Well, I guess I see someone new on the forum every day.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

I would like to know what THAT was supposed to mean, Ulairi.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 21, 2002)

*FRODO!!!!*

Frodo. I LOVE Frodo. He is the BEST!!!!!


----------



## Beorn (Jun 22, 2002)

If I see this thread again...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 25, 2002)

What...what's wrong with this thread Mike?

Oh, and your sig's too long...Readwryt'll kill ya.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 26, 2002)

WTS - it was beorn that said that, not mike.


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Aug 2, 2002)

In my opinion looking at the acting skills Gandalf is the best Legolas was not as important character but it was a difficult role and I would be bettter at judging it in the next movie where he has more lines . Aragorn also had a deep character as for female they were both done very well


----------



## elven_warrior (Aug 13, 2002)

*fav character*

who was everyone's fav character in LOTR? i liked strider.


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 13, 2002)

*
Aragorn
Elessar
Elfstone
Strider
Longshanks
*


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 14, 2002)

Gollum (the Hero)


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 18, 2002)

I liked Farmer Cotton


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 18, 2002)

Quickbeam!!!!!!!!

But he's not in FOTR


----------



## Arien (Aug 19, 2002)

Legolas,Pippin,Aragorn.............in that order


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 19, 2002)

Very difficult, I like all the characters, but to be different and not say the traditional Aragorn Legolas route I will say Theoden. He epitomises the meaning of a kind valiant goodly man to me.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 19, 2002)

I've always loved Arwen, been totally fascinated with Galadriel, been in love with Aragorn, and wished to be like Legolas...  Man, that's a tough one!


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 19, 2002)

Gandalf is really cool, I like how he demands power as Gandalf the white, and he has such a great wealth of knowledge, and knows alot of the people in ME. He is a great friend, and a powerful enemy. Of course I also like Gimli! and I say more!



DWARF LORD


----------



## Ringwraith VIII (Aug 20, 2002)

1.Gandalf
2.Aragon (however you spell it)
3.Frodo
4.Legalos
5.Gimli


----------



## HobbitGirl (Aug 21, 2002)

Gandalf is definitly my favorite. He is just so cool in The Hobbit, but he never seems as merry after he found out that Bilbo's ring was the One Ring. He always seems to know what's going to happen, even if he doesn't really KNOW. Maybe it's just a wizard thing. But anyway, Gandalf is my favorite character.


----------



## malazac (Aug 21, 2002)

i like legalos


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 21, 2002)

Of the main characters I'd have to say Boromir.

Of the secondary ones, definitely Theoden, but i also liked Eowyn and Galadriel.


----------



## WhiteRingwraith (Aug 22, 2002)

Gandalf and Boromir!
then Aragorn


----------



## Grond (Aug 22, 2002)

Grond, the battering ram that broke the gates of Minas Tirith. After all, he was named after me.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 23, 2002)

*Wierd...*

I just had a change of heart, for no apparent reason, as to favorite character (not to worry, i still love gollum) but I also love Arwen. She's so pretty and brave (not to mention has a hot lover!   ). And she can speak Elvish and sounds so pretty when she does.


----------



## saruman (Aug 25, 2002)

i think the best is lrgolas beacuse legolas is the best archer in the world


----------



## seadragon (Aug 26, 2002)

*my favourites*

the elves are my favourite
legolas
galadriel
elrond
arwen


----------



## Boromir's Lady (Aug 26, 2002)

*Favorite character*

Well, I guess mines obvious from my name - Boromir is my favorite (from the 'TFoTR'). The tragic hero, he was Brave, strong, reliable warrior who showed hints of his vulnerability. Sean Bean played this part beautifully!

I also liked Gandalf for his wisdom and kindness

I liked Aragorn for his leadership, courage and loyalty

I liked Frodo for being soft-spoken, innocent & faithful.


----------



## Éomond (Aug 27, 2002)

Uh, um...I...Gandalf? Yeah, Gandalf, that's it!


----------



## Eowyn711 (Aug 27, 2002)

*Favorite Character*

I thought Aragorn was deadon.......... but I could never vote... they all did a great job.. awesome


----------



## Anthratoc (Aug 28, 2002)

*Gandalf*

He is the most confident character in the adventure. "confident" in everyway meaning he has the ability to improve himself by being aware of what kind of faults he can make and if does one, accepting the mistake and being able to see it. In my philosophy: power is wisdom, temperance, patience, foreseeing, etc. The only aim this combination of virtues is to lead you to the universal truth and that is in any point of the universe there is only one correct definition for anything and somehow even if the definition is awkward to a person after a thinking period, that person will logically accept it but maybe not practically. . Because of his virtues which any human can have but dont, my favorite is Gandalf.


----------



## Legolas (Aug 28, 2002)

pippin cos hes so brave


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 26, 2002)

Pippin because everyone grabs his @$$.
He's PIMPIN!

If you watch the part right after they roll down the hill when Frodo says "GET OFF THE ROAD!" and they all jump down under that tree you'll see that to "stabilize" himself as he jumps down Frodo grabs Pippin's @$$ and then Sam reaches over and grabs Pippin's @$$ near the thigh...
Seems the only one who doesn't grab Pip, is Merry.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 26, 2002)

....i don't even know how to respond to that ....


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 26, 2002)

Grab Pippin's @$$ too...you know you want to...
I know I want to!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 26, 2002)

geee .........could i ..................as tempting as that is .........i think i'll pass .............


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 27, 2002)

Ooh...you're missing out...it's one of the most wonderful activities out there!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 27, 2002)

ok i think this coonversation has gone on long enough. new topic please.


----------



## mr underhill (Sep 27, 2002)

best in fellowship was gimli son of gloin... sure the dwarf tossin line was bad but hes cool!

Shouldve got WAY more screen time!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Favorite character in Lotr*

Who was your favorite character in Lotr? Personally, Merry and Pippin are my favorite.


----------



## Jav (Sep 28, 2002)

My personal favorit is Gollum. Too bad he isn't in the movie more. But thats why I can't wait for "The Two Towers" to come out. He is gonna play a very large role in that one.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 28, 2002)

aragorn. Or as mad magazine says...popcorn.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 28, 2002)

well,I like Gandalf.Not beacuse of LOtR,but because of UT.He is so clever and precise that the world wouldn't survive without his help.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 28, 2002)

Isn't there already a thread for this? oh well. Definitely Gollum. 'Cuz he's the hero.


----------



## Stridir (Oct 16, 2002)

*who is your favorite LoTR character????*

who is your fav. character?? it can be the actor, or the person. post here. i like Strider myself (huh, duh???!!!???)


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 17, 2002)

Probably Gollum. 'Cuz he's fun to defend.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 17, 2002)

Heh, no need asking you Yay.  
Gandalf for me. Or Merry.


----------



## Mithlond (Oct 17, 2002)

Sam's my favorite.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 17, 2002)

Galadriel all the way. Also:Gandalf,Elrond,Cirdan,Saruman....but I like most of them anyway.


----------



## Lord Tuor (Oct 17, 2002)

i would have to say my favorite was glorfindel


----------



## Hooded Ranger (Oct 19, 2002)

Aragorn is my fav! Then I would hafta pick Gandalf.


----------



## Carantalath (Oct 19, 2002)

My favorite is Legolas (I decided that before I saw the movie, before you ask. I just liked the elves a lot.) or Eowyn.


----------



## Jorg (Oct 21, 2002)

*Lord Tuor*

Gandalv the white, is my favorite character. Secret servant of the "Anors fire"


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jorg_
> *Secret servant of the "Anors fire" *


If you have no idea what that means, check this out.


----------



## Hume (Oct 22, 2002)

Mine would have to be Gimli, and then maybe Gandalf


----------



## Theoden (Oct 22, 2002)

1# Theoden, 2# Sam, 3# Frodo, 4# Elijah Wood. 

-me


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Oct 25, 2002)

Legolas, Frodo, Sam, Gollum


----------



## Elennainie (Oct 25, 2002)

Eowyn is my favorite, even though I like the elves the best!


----------



## Finduilas (Oct 25, 2002)

I love elves and my favourite is Legolas.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 26, 2002)

Glorfindel is the best, and I would like to thank Lord Tuor for voting for him as well.


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Oct 26, 2002)

GANDALF ! GANDALF GANDALF GANDALF !
And Gimli and Legolas too !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramagna (Oct 30, 2002)

My favourite is Gandalf, he has the greatest powers of all but keeps them in secret...
and although he's so wise and powerful, he can joke around with the least dangerous pepole, the hobbits...


----------



## TheFool (Oct 30, 2002)

I always liked the villains more than the 'heroes', I find them so much more interesting. Give me Gollum's schizophrenic ramblings over Sam's whining about his pots and pans any day!
Saruman's the man for me, don't care much for that loser Wormtongue though.


----------



## theLadyEowyn (Nov 17, 2002)

Eowyn #1 Legolas #2


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 18, 2002)

I still like Legolas best!!!!!!!


----------



## Isengrin (Nov 19, 2002)

Gandalf is surely a great caracter, cuz we learn a lot about himself with time

But... I'm like Gimli... Galadriel have steal my heart... so beautiful, so terrible and strong so Wise and so aged !

Sadly, we dont learn a lot about her in TLOTR...

But she s great, even greater than Elrond


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 19, 2002)

Aragorn. I was swept off my feet... burrr... the more I read about him the more I liked him. Now I am crazy about him... though I wasn't crazy about the movie portrayal... at least not so much. He was decent, but he wasn't my perfect Strider.


----------



## Lossengondiel (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm all for my man Strider cuz he's the coolest of them all.


~~~Strider 4 ever


----------



## Eliot (Nov 19, 2002)

I have a few  

#1 Aragorn "Strider", #2 Legolas, #3 Gandalf, and #4 Eowyn.

Everybody else is pretty cool, but these are my favorites.


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 22, 2002)

Although I really like Legolas,another favourite of mine is Galadriel.
She had made me adore her because of her wisdom and deep thoughts.
She undarstands every person and thats a quality to be admired.
Her personality is very strong and so is her will.She is a real queen.


----------



## Jav (Nov 29, 2002)

I personally think that Gimli is awesome. I like his huge ax and I just think dwarves are cool people.


----------



## Éomond (Nov 30, 2002)

Well, right now my order has changed to a tie between the three:

Gandalf, Aragorn, Boromir.

I can pick one above the other. Oh, I did like Isildur


----------



## Jav (Nov 30, 2002)

Too bad he's not in he fellowship.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Isn't there already a thread for this? oh well. Definitely Gollum. 'Cuz he's the hero.  *


I guess you think so because it is your favourite character,not bacause you are objective in this situation.


----------



## Manwe (Nov 30, 2002)

I have to say Aragorn for his burning inner desire powered by his feelings for Arwen. Although Legolas was v cool.............


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 30, 2002)

Well,in different moments of my life I like different characters.But from some time I my favourite character is Sam.He is a character who develops himself from a quiet hobbit to a devoted friend able to do everything for his friends.He a character who never loses hope and believes in all good powers in the world.
At the same time Sam is not obliged to do anything but he sacrifices himself more than once to save his friend and master.He is ready to die not because he has a mission,but because of his feelings towards Frodo.
I really like Sam


----------



## Jav (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey Gil-Galad, I feel the same way. I also like different characters at different moments of my life. I can never make my mind up.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jim _
> *Hey Gil-Galad, I feel the same way. I also like different characters at different moments of my life. I can never make my mind up.  *


Well I think this depends on what level of understandig of the book I'm.In the very beginnig I liked Aragorn,then Gandalf,then Frodo,and now Sam.


----------



## Jav (Nov 30, 2002)

Yea, I guess I see what you mean. At first I liked Gollum and now I like Gimli.


----------



## ShootingStar (Dec 1, 2002)

*I chose legolas*

I chose Legolas because he seems to have so much strength, bravery, and integrity. (also, have you noticed how his hair never gets messed up??)

and he's cute too!!! but so is frodo!!!


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 1, 2002)

I chose Aragorn because he was human so i can relate to that and he had the power and wit to not over-powered by the rings call.

Thôl


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 1, 2002)

*GIMLI all the way!!!*

Gimli has one of the biggest turn abouts in the Trilogy. He goes from hating (fearing?) Elves to being an Elf-friend himself. Gimli can be a great friend (i.e. Legolas), a friend in need (i.e. saving Eomer from death), an honest friend (i.e. his love with Galadriel) and a resourceful one (i.e. making fire). IMO, Gimli represents everything a friend should be, and represents the Fellowship the best with these friend-like qualities that he displays so well.


----------



## Jav (Dec 1, 2002)

I have to agree with Dain on that one. Not only is Gimli a good, loyal friend but he is very strong as well. And I love his huge ax.


----------



## f0enix_rising (Dec 2, 2002)

Preface: Forgive my "newbieisms", I just re-read LotR after ~20yrs and just saw the movie a couple weeks ago, so be gentle.

Like most people in the thread, I think all the members of the Fellowship are cool in their own ways. But, Legolas is my favorite. He's calm, gentle and at peace in nature, but whoa to those who rouse his wrath (or threaten his friend Gimli)! Plus, he's dang good w/a bow!

After him, I'd say Gandalf because of the cool wizardy things he does and then Aragorn because of his noble countenace and bravery. Also, his patience in waiting for his time to come, even though he knows who he is.


P.S. Love the forum!


----------



## Lanaela (Dec 9, 2002)

*Legolas*

I like Legolas. He's handsome, an Elf, and he has awsome skill.-Nefmariel don't call me Lanaela unless u have to


----------



## Elendur (Dec 11, 2002)

Got to be Aragorn. I like him more and more the further his character is developed in the Books.

Sam / Gandalf / Frodo a close second.


----------



## Earendil (Dec 11, 2002)

i would have to say gandalf...i think that the elves that aren't in the fellowship are cool too..because they are very very wise and have been through alot....


----------



## Mablung (Dec 11, 2002)

Boromir is my favorite. He was always the optimist that the humans could win the war against evil. I also think that without his father's will for him to return to Minas Tirith he would have also followed Frodo to the end (without the ring exerting it's power over him of course)


----------



## Éowyn2 (Dec 14, 2002)

Voted for Boromir, 'cause he is the most human of 'em all. In the movie Sean Bean is the best. In the book I liked Sam most, but Sean Astin sucks in the movie.


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 29, 2002)

by far aragorn!!


----------



## quickbeam (Dec 30, 2002)

Does anyone find Gandalf arrogant? In my opinion, sometimes he gives the impression of being full of himself.


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 30, 2002)

he's sometimes that way but he's so cool! But my favorite by far is Legolas.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Dec 30, 2002)

i love aragorn!!!!!! he is so herioc and manly and hot....


----------



## MrFrodo (Jan 9, 2003)

Merry and Pippin are great ....... but in combat style it goes to Legolas


----------



## lossenandunewen (Jan 9, 2003)

looks like legolas is the popular one. but i voted for him too

in the books he seems so knowledgable and helpful and just an all around renaissance man, but in the movie he seems like an airhead to me, probably because of the fact that he has about 6 lines in both movies combined, but i guess orlando bloom is just a kinda ditz in a way.. don't get me wrong, i think he does a good portrayl, or atleast looks the part, but he must not be found to important if all his lines were unimportant for the movie plot, either that or he can't read. i don't know. i wonder why they make him so unimportant in the first 2 movies


----------



## gandalfthegreat (Jan 10, 2003)

Gandalf...I am sure you could of guessed that is who I would of picked. Come on he is Gandalf. Without Gandalf, the fellowship wouldn't be the same, if it was even around at all. He is the one who holds the group together.

*-Gandalf-*


----------



## AirforceBrat (Feb 14, 2003)

*Who Is your favorite character from the fellowship?*

i don't know if this has alredy been a subject and i am sorry if ti is but i just want to know your opinion
thats all


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 14, 2003)

I voted for Aragorn and Legolas, my favorite in the fellowship


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 14, 2003)

I voted for Gimli, because to me he was the most intriguing.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 14, 2003)

I thought the hobbits were cool in FotR. They added more than a touch of humor to an otherwise gloomy tale. I'm not sure what the trilogy would have been without hobbits.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 14, 2003)

I prefer Gandalf to the rest. I was always fascinated by his beginnings, and what kind of being he is (before reading the Sil etc.).


----------



## Feänor (Feb 14, 2003)

Gandalf was a Maia, right?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes. And wasnt there JUST a thread about this? oh well... i choose Sam


----------



## AirforceBrat (Feb 16, 2003)

WELL EXCUSE ME! I didn't know there was already thread about it. so chill outok discussing the same thing in more then one place is completely okay. any agreements there?


----------



## Grond (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AirforceBrat _
> *WELL EXCUSE ME! I didn't know there was already thread about it. so chill outok discussing the same thing in more then one place is completely okay. any agreements there? *


 Actually, it is not okay. Creation of threads takes much more disc space than contributing to one that is already open... so we moderators seek to combine threads that are similar. It is also against forum policy to go "off topic" so 1) stay on topic and 2) report any threads that are repeats so that they may be merged with the duplicate threads.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Feb 17, 2003)

Id have to say that Sam was my favorite. But this was a tough question because at different points in the story I like different characters for different reasons. The only reason I voted for same exclusively was because he was the one who stood out in my mind as the most noble character. But that certainly can be argued about to no end. I guess I just like him!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 17, 2003)

This is a really tough decision, but I had to choose Frodo. I just think he is the best, out of the whole Fellowship. I think Pippin is the funniest, Aragorn is the coolest, and Gandalf is great. It was a really hard choice. I always feel bad for leaving Sam out, and Merry. And of course, Gimli and Legolas. And then of course Boromir is awesome too. I still must choose Frodo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 18, 2003)

Boromir is my favourite, he's just so....real , you know


----------



## balrog (Feb 18, 2003)

I woul have to say Gollum !


----------



## Theoden_king (Feb 18, 2003)

Boromir and Theoden both fine examples of how proud men can be


----------



## Jesse (Feb 19, 2003)

Mine's easy to figure out. Gandalf and Legalos. They rock as a team!


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 15, 2003)

*Who is you favorite?*

Who is your favorite member of The Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Mar 16, 2003)

Well, I like each member of the Fellowship in their own various ways, but if I had to choose an overall favourite, it would be Frodo.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 16, 2003)

There has already been a thread about this... and a poll. Try a search next time... But i'd say either Gandalf or Sam


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 16, 2003)

Its easy for me...Pippin,I just always liked him and merry and frodo but second best would be Legolas.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Mar 16, 2003)

Sam is my favorite because he is the most loyal to Frodo and the quest.


----------



## elf boy (Mar 19, 2003)

I like Gandalf cause he's kinda mysterious... Legolas is cool too though (but so is everyone in the fellowship).


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Mar 19, 2003)

GO SAM.......... YES WERE IN SECOND


----------



## Jesse (Mar 20, 2003)

I think Gandalf was the best person in the Fellowship of the Ring. He was wise, brave, a good leader, and intelligent. It HAS to be Gandalf.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 2, 2003)

Merry.
He's soo underrated.


----------



## ely (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, my favourite member of the Fellowship would be Legolas because he's an Elve (I KNOW that the singular of elves is elf, but I really like elve a lot  so if anyone doesn't have anything against it, I'll use it now and always) and I just like Elves.


----------



## Boromir (Jul 2, 2003)

I like Boromir the best, just because he's noble and he's strong (He's weak minded though). I think that Boromir could have beaten all those orcs at Amon hin. I don't care what you say, but Boromir was not evil, he was just tempted by the ring.


----------



## TaranisCain (Jul 18, 2003)

Aragorn


----------



## legandir (Jul 21, 2003)

Sam is everything one can aspire to be: steadfast, sincere, dedicated to his friendship and quest.
He was so important it is almost ironic to think that the only reason he was told to go w/ Frodo was his eavesdropping during Gandalf's explanation of the Ring to frodo.

He is a great character who gets so much out the journey, and he still has time to woo Rosie in the end...


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 21, 2003)

So people don't seem to like Frodo that much... He's not "fascinating" as I might say (in the end, maybe...). It's just nice and nobody cares of being nice, obviously- I vote for Aragorn. Quite a charisma, this guy. A real King.


----------



## Roilya (Aug 31, 2003)

i chose legolas, he is just cool, its mainly because he is an elf, and uses a bow. long live the bow!


----------



## Aulë (Aug 31, 2003)

Gimli.

Dwarves are so overlooked in these sorts of things...


----------



## robbie (Sep 6, 2003)

id really would have to say Frodo,hes a hobbit(my personal favorite of all the middle earth races) plus it seems like his character really identifies with a lot of readers too.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 6, 2003)

Just a question, but do we really need ANOTHER who is your favourite in the fellowship poll?

These things get tiring...


----------



## treebeardgarden (Dec 18, 2004)

Gimli is my favorite within the fellowship.

He is gruff, quick to anger against the orcs (who I hate), an excellent judge of what is fair and not, quick to smile though we can't often see it (to much facial hair), and lastly very staunch in the support of his friends I could go on but no point in boring everyone.


----------



## MrFrodo (Dec 22, 2004)

Frodo

He proves even the smallest guy can have a biggest effect


----------



## Palando (Jan 15, 2005)

I liked all of the characters. I voted for Sam, simply because he always stuck by Frodo no matter what, and just turned out to be a great hero.
Close seconds were Merry and Boromir, because Merry realized that you can't just hide and wait for everything else to be destroyed. Boromir knew that he could not handle the power of the ring, and he would be swayed, so instead he fought to protect his friends and ended up falling.


----------



## Ithilwen (Jan 15, 2005)

I like Boromir, because he defends Merry and Pippin, and I think that shows how much the three of them liked each other. Also, I am a total Faramir fan, so since Faramir wasn't in TFOTR, I had to go with his brother, because they really do look alike, except for a few differences.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jan 19, 2005)

Aragorn!!!!! Because he's my favorite and I like him.


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 13, 2005)

I voted for Gandalf... It seems to me that he was the most important of the Fellowship. Well, they're all important, of course, but Gandalf is the source. He told Frodo about the Ring and if Gand wasn't there there wouldn't be Fellowship


----------



## Arlina (Jul 13, 2005)

Yah Aragorn!! I believe that he's the best because he took over when Gandalf was "unable" and he kept the fellowship together...plus he became King!


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 14, 2005)

Gando is the best. He is the true hero of the third age and is simply great. Great, great, great.


----------



## Berserker (Jul 15, 2005)

Gandalf. He's so wise, powerful, a great warrior and I've always been a great fan of wizards and magicians.

Gandalf is a perfect example of experience, knowledge, courage and friendship.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 22, 2005)

I voted for Aragon.I think he is a born leader and a born king.He is prepared to shoulder any heavy burden and he is very strong and handsome.


----------

